# Toeside turning/edge catching



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

well first thing every noob always do is sitting in the back seat. too much pressure on the back foot meaning the back of the board would wash out and start to point down hill. so get out of the back seat and get in the driver's seat.
the reason why you turns are gradual is because your body is quite on the board. you are pivoting the board at the board instead of at your waist. you will notice aggressive riders upperbody is relatively quite where the lower switches back and forth to effectively pressure the edges in turns.
when you on heel edge, make sure your toes are firmly against the top of your boot. if necessary, dial in some forward lean on your high back so you keep the front edge at least not pressured.


----------



## Fragglerocker (Feb 11, 2014)

Agreed, pressure on the front foot and bend those knees for control. Work your waist knees and feet together.


----------



## Cpapp (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok, I tried to remember to take weight off my back foot, but it did get a little tired. Also to make sharper turns, I should use my waist more?


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Cpapp said:


> Ok, I tried to remember to take weight off my back foot, but it did get a little tired. Also to make sharper turns, I should use my waist more?


sharper turns meaning you will have to really get the edge dig into the snow meaning your board should be more perpendicular to the surface like this. dont do it at low speeds tho cuz you will lose balance.


----------



## Cpapp (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh, and should also mention when I went out on a rental, I was able to make these turns fairly easily. It was much smaller though. But I'll try out the tips this Friday, thanks!


----------



## sdm74 (Jan 7, 2014)

Cpapp said:


> Oh, and should also mention when I went out on a rental, I was able to make these turns fairly easily. It was much smaller though. But I'll try out the tips this Friday, thanks!


Rental could have had more of a rocker bottom


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Do as this guy does 
high1 - YouTube


----------

